# Lake Shore Limited BOS-CHI



## dan6681 (Aug 26, 2009)

http://dancavanar.com/2009/08/17/amtrak-la...-14th-2009.aspx


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 26, 2009)

dan6681 said:


> http://dancavanar.com/2009/08/17/amtrak-la...-14th-2009.aspx


Very Nice Dan, I've gotta take that route!

RF


----------



## J-1 3235 (Aug 26, 2009)

dan6681 said:


> http://dancavanar.com/2009/08/17/amtrak-la...-14th-2009.aspx


Thanks for the TR, Dan. Nice photographs, too! 

Mike


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 26, 2009)

Good report and great pictures. I've taken the LSL from CHI to NYP several times but never NYP to CHI.


----------



## dan6681 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, I am looking forward to more Amtrak travel in the future. For this report I was focused on the meals as the cold meal option and Diner Lite might be a turn off for some. I was skeptical but the food was pretty good IMHO. I can't wait to try out a real dinner car.


----------



## cpamtfan (Aug 26, 2009)

dan6681 said:


> Thanks for the comments, I am looking forward to more Amtrak travel in the future. For this report I was focused on the meals as the cold meal option and Diner Lite might be a turn off for some. I was skeptical but the food was pretty good IMHO. I can't wait to try out a real dinner car.


Nice trip report!

Amtrak does not have enough good to go Heritage dining cars to be run on the LSL, but the special prototype Viewliner diner is due out in the fall, so that should make some test runs through the winter. You do seem to have a good understanding on how the diner-lite car works and how the crew has to deal with lack of prep space for a train with 8 pax-filled cars.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 27, 2009)

dan6681 said:


> http://dancavanar.com/2009/08/17/amtrak-la...-14th-2009.aspx


Great job!I felt like I was riding along you did such a first rate presentation!(and I didnt care for the potroast like lots of folks on this board! :lol:


----------



## dan6681 (Aug 27, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> dan6681 said:
> 
> 
> > http://dancavanar.com/2009/08/17/amtrak-la...-14th-2009.aspx
> ...


Thanks! It certainly shouldn't be called a steak on the menu. That is misleading.


----------



## WanderingFolker (Aug 27, 2009)

dan6681 said:


> http://dancavanar.com/2009/08/17/amtrak-la...-14th-2009.aspx


Great Blog Dan! I too had similar feelings of excitement and anxiousness about going long distance on rail. And I too took Lake Shore Limited, though the opposite direction and destination was New York. It really is fun isn't it! Not sure if you saw my video, but I made one of my travels:

 :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 27, 2009)

Great video, Folker. I've made that trip many times. Your train arrive NYP on time - still daylight when passing the GWB!!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice report you did a great job with the captions and photos I hope you travel with Amtrak again.


----------

